
Why there is little hole in airplane windows? - mirap
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-little-hole-in-airplane-windows-there-for?share=1
======
CarolineW
Much discussion and the raising (and in most cases answering) or related
issues can be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9633051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9633051)

